# Spec's and Reds



## LCfishing (Jan 21, 2012)

The spec's here in Louisiana are all the way up to Prien Lake in Lake Charles tearing up the bait. Follow the birds working and will easily catch your 25 specs limit. Reds are also still active just have to work the bait much slower than in the summer. Still limiting out on 5 reds per person, the reds are averaging 25 inches around 4-6 lbs.


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2012)

Got any good pics?


----------



## flatboat (Jan 22, 2012)

where ya fishin in prien


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 22, 2012)

Got a few pics but can't figure out how to upload the photos to this site. In prien been fishing the channel where it drops off north oh 210 bridge. Also around the docks on south end of prien


----------



## flatboat (Jan 22, 2012)

i remember goin just out of the launch bout where the no wake bouys are and catchin a boat load of specks , that was when there was no limit . used to go arround the bridge pilings with a headlight and catch live shrimp to fish with . ah yes when fishin lic were 2 bucks period no fresh or salt water just a $2 lic for everything . those were the days !


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 23, 2012)

Well it's only five dollars for salt now so not so bad . I don't ever see a bunch of shrimp there but we do some flounder giging right by the island under bridge at night. You ever fish around here still?


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Here are the pics...



























Great lookin fish, I really want to get on some red fish soon

NGaHB


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 25, 2012)

nice ones =D>


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 6, 2012)

Those look great, and delicious looking! Another of my many dreams is to get to fish for redfish and whatever else swims around in that kind of water!


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

AWESOME CATCH!! I love redfishing, oh who am I kidding I LOVE ANY kind of fishing! lol seriously, you did great! I can't wait to get out and get some myself!


----------



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice trout and reds.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice reds, love sight fishing these in the winter back home in my buddies gheenoe.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 19, 2012)

The wifes first Bull Red.


----------

